# Weather updates over 2 hours behind



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Why are the weather updates running over 2 hours behind?

Edit: Also, it would be nice to have a 'jump' list on the "full weather forecast' page. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you go to http://www.dbstalk.com/weather.php there is an option to force an update.

If you force an update then thats the latest update MSNBC has received for your area from the Weather Channel.

As far as adding it to the jump, I feel that is not a good idea at the moment, there have been a lot of problems with the Weather as of late and it take a LOT of work to add something like that the the jump menu.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott, I think you misunderstood my suggestion for the 'jump'. I would like to see it added to the 'full weather forecast page so I can get out of that page and go directly to a forum without having to go back to the home page.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm I will have to check if thats possible. To put the forum jump on a page requires that certain includes are there in the php file.

Yeah technobabble I know. 

I will look into it though.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I took the code for the forum jump feature and added it to the weather.php page and unfortunately it did not work.

I have tried it a few times and a few diffrent ways and it won't work.

Sorry about that I did give it a try.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Scott tell everyone to just look our their window....lol


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know about where you are, but here in New England the weather is different everytime you look out the window.


----------

